# Toshiba Satellite C55t-A -- No bootable device



## gomez4096 (May 27, 2010)

I have a friend's Toshiba Satellite C55t-A5102 with Windows 8.1. When it boots I get the following message:


For Atheros PCIE Ethernet Controller v2.1.1.2(09/06/12)

Check Cable Connection!
PXE-M0F: Exiting Intel PXE ROM.
No bootable device -- insert boot disk and press any key

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
The boot priority is as follows:
1. HDD/SSD
2. USB
3. ODD
4. LAN

Please help. Thank you.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there gomez4096,

I recommend checking the HDD for any errors. Download "SEATOOLS" DOS version and put the program onto a bootable media(e.g. CD). Then boot the computer to the Seatools CD that you just created. Follow the on-screen instructions and test the computer HDD for any errors. Make sure to run both the short and extended test. 

It's possible that the HDD is the culprit. How old is this laptop may I ask? Check Toshiba's website to see if the laptop is under warranty. If so, contact Toshiba and have them replace the hard drive(assuming that Seatools gives out an error).

Hope everything works out well for you and feel free to ask more questions, thank you.


----------



## gomez4096 (May 27, 2010)

As you recommended, I made a bootable cd with Seatools DOS on it. When I booted, it said "No Hard Drives Found".


----------

